# What was your car but never got one?



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I'm guilty of always wanting one of these cars, but as I got older, these were replaced by newer models.

However, it will always have a special place in my heart, regardless of owning one or not.

I'll go first.

I always wanted one of these, and this one looks exceptional :thumb:

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/4088570.htm

What was your car that you always wanted, but never got around to owning one?


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

a proper genunine one i dont think ill ever own one of these.

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2590796.htm


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Mine when I was waiting for the bus to go to 6th form one would drive past every morning - it was brand new then and I was smitten :argie:

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/4099595.htm

Funnily enough when I met my OH it was one of his as well, although he did actually buy one. Then when we came to buying our house it was sacrificed to help fund things. He sold it on my birthday, and I've never quite forgiven him for it.


----------



## MartinMacleod (Apr 1, 2012)

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ve...hl=en&client=safari#biv=i|2;d|Ifqr_eHOtZPfWM:

Always wanted one of these!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I grew up watching Colin McRae rallying Impezas as a kid and always said when I could afford the insurance I would get one. The irony in that is I could now probably afford the insurance I just couldn't afford the petrol! When I bought my current car there was an Impreza in the garage for £1k cheaper. I was soooo tempted but went for the Diesel Audi instead.....


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

tom-coupe said:


> a proper genunine one i dont think ill ever own one of these.
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2590796.htm


Damn you I always want another Mini when people post them up
I want this one http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3729518.htm:argie:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I always wanted a Vauxhall Calibra either the v6 or I think they did a 4x4 turbo? By the time I could afford to buy one and run one they were a bit old hat. I really liked the way they looked no idea how they were to drive as never got chance to drive or be a passenger in one.

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/4031086.htm


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

id_doug said:


> I grew up watching Colin McRae rallying Impezas as a kid and always said when I could afford the insurance I would get one. The irony in that is I could now probably afford the insurance I just couldn't afford the petrol! When I bought my current car there was an Impreza in the garage for £1k cheaper. I was soooo tempted but went for the Diesel Audi instead.....


same with me... although I did get one..

worst mistake ever... worst car I ever owned... hated it..:wall::wall:

Don't ever meet your heroes... 

keep it as a dream mate, far better than reality... they are s**t cars.... 

:thumb:


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

I had plenty of novas but never bought one of these, Would still maybe buy one in the future.

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/4049847.htm


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

tom-coupe said:


> a proper genunine one i dont think ill ever own one of these.
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2590796.htm


I love minis, have had 2 and would have another if I could afford one as a toy rather than a daily driver, that said if I did get one as a toy it would probably end up being driven daily and whatever I had as my daily would be used on the odd occassion I fancy a bit of comfort.

And I'd love one of these but probably never be brave enough to take the plunge.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201150435735008/sort/default/usedcars/model/carlton/make/lotus/onesearchad/used/onesearchad/nearlynew/onesearchad/new/postcode/dh78tx/page/1/quicksearch/true/radius/1500?logcode=p

I could see me going for one of these at some point in the future

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201230479863031/sort/default/usedcars/model/puma/make/ford/onesearchad/used/onesearchad/nearlynew/onesearchad/new/postcode/dh78tx/page/27/radius/1500?logcode=p


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> same with me... although I did get one..
> 
> worst mistake ever... worst car I ever owned... hated it..:wall::wall:
> 
> ...


I had the opposite experience - I fell in love with scoobs like most, rallying and the beautiful noise! I got my first at about 25 which was a UK turbo (ish) followed by one of my favourites I've owned - a V5 Sti. Even the £2k engine rebuild didn't make me fall out with it! :argie::driver:

I was gutted when I sold it to buy a house. :wall:

As for a car I'd have liked, I'm not too sure now as I've had the Scoob, and now the ///M which I always wanted...I reckon this is a strong contender and I'd still have one now I think...

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/4106022.htm

Matt


----------



## Cisteve (Apr 6, 2012)

tmitch45 said:


> I always wanted a Vauxhall Calibra either the v6 or I think they did a 4x4 turbo? By the time I could afford to buy one and run one they were a bit old hat. I really liked the way they looked no idea how they were to drive as never got chance to drive or be a passenger in one.
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/4031086.htm


My 2nd car when i was 17 was a Cali Turbo! a red one! 300+bhp Id have another tommorow if i could find a decent one! Best car ive ever had on fuel aswell! used to do norwich to doncaster on a quarter of a tank!

But my car ive always wanted.....










one day.....


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I still want a Dark blue MK2 MR2


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I always wanted one of these


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Lotus Cortina for me, either a Mk I or a Mk II would do nicely

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I wanted two (yeh greedy i know)

Mk2 Astra GTE & Subaru Impreza Wagon

Got one of them lol lets say it wasnt the Astra


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

This:-

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3535235.htm


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

When I was a teenager I wanted one of these 
http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/4050056.htm


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nearly bought one similar to this, but couldn't sell my 16V Golf in time....


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

And one of these, perferably a series 2........


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

As a teen it was always an E-Type for me!

-R- and LewisM3 your killing me here, haven't you seen my username!


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

im still a sucker for one of these karman clippers
http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3922410.htm


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

MartinMacleod said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=vectra+vxr&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari#biv=i|2;d|Ifqr_eHOtZPfWM:
> 
> Always wanted one of these!


had one.. good fun in straight lines.. not so much in corners :lol:


----------



## AndyGTI (Dec 2, 2009)

Renault 5 Gordini turbo for me. Cant find one thats not rotten...

Or a series 1 renault 19 16v... My mum had one from new and it was amazing


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

One day maybe
http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/4046529.htm


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Something Ive always wanted since they came out,A Citroen C6.
Something Ive wanted for years, a 60s Chevy Camaro or failing that something similar with a big lazy V8 in it.Id end up sitting on the drive listening to it all day!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> same with me... although I did get one..
> 
> worst mistake ever... worst car I ever owned... hated it..:wall::wall:
> 
> ...


Yes I bet your right. I a strange sort of way when I was very young I always wanted a Land Rover too (random) and years later my boss had one and I drove it a fair bit and I thought it was [email protected] I was so disappointed!

Some great "dream cars" in this thread without the usual supercars, which I thought there would of been quite a few of.


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

I would give my right nut for a proper mint mk1 rs2000 escort 

To the OP. I had the nova GTE when I was 21 was a shocker then to insure....in 1990 it cost me a grand to insure..that was a lot as insurance was just starting to skyrocket at that point


----------



## claudiu.manda (Sep 23, 2011)

When I was a young boy, this was all I ever wanted... I still turn my head after a good looking Calibra. Unfortunatelly, today it's hard to find a good one...


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Tisgreen said:


> I would give my right nut for a proper mint mk1 rs2000 escort
> 
> To the OP. I had the nova GTE when I was 21 was a shocker then to insure....in 1990 it cost me a grand to insure..that was a lot as insurance was just starting to skyrocket at that point


Awwww GTE, nice! Love the GTE AND GSI. :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I've had 5 cars I've had serious hankerings for and looked at purchasing: -

Clio 182
TVR Sagaris
Nissan 350z
Ferrari 360
Nissan GTR

Now the OH is out the house I can see something a bit crazier coming, but probably none of the above. :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Lewism3 said:


> Very nearly bought one similar to this, but couldn't sell my 16V Golf in time....


I noticed a mint one of these on the Porsche club stand at a show. I got talking to the lucky owner. I say lucky because the guy who had the car before him paid for a total strip and rebuild of the whole car at a cost of thousands and then unfortunately was in a messy divorse so had to get cash fast and sold it at a huge loss. The car was in freshly painted guards red with newly rebuilt and upgraded engine. The car was in totally mint condition much better than when it left the showroom. I've always said that if I had the time and space I would buy one of these and rebuild it!


----------



## billybadger (Jul 30, 2012)

Looking through the pictures from Dale's mammoth garage building project - has to be a 205 GTI :argie:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

or










No real chance of owning either though


----------

